# Office aquarium...



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

needed to post this here:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Office-Fish-Tan...733463213QQcategoryZ20755QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## JaySilverman (Jun 19, 2005)

That's horrible. The only think fiting in that tank is a betta and its fins would be ripped to shreds with all those things in there.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

i agree...they mention putting a goldfish there. thats is crazy!


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Well, it got 7 bids, so they're going to keep selling the things....


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

The fish for this tank should be named Fishbert.


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

that would make a cool nano tank if you took out all the stuff from the inside.


----------

